# Some good video footage of the UKSF Huntingdon 2nd April '06



## idpearl (Feb 22, 2006)

I know it's the UK, but some good footage and some great distances!

http://www.myfishcasting.org/casting_forum/viewtopic.php?t=1549


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice video footage.---I have a question to those that are more familiar with the Pendulum cast. Was the power brought in too early on some of those cast? It appears the rods were unloading before the release on some and others looked right on the money. Keep in mind tournament casting is unfamiliar too me and I am not criticizing anyone.Just trying to learn.

BTW congrats too Tommy on his win this weekend and anyone else that did well.---Aloha!!


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Must be a touchy subject. Disregard above post.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Those video's showed casts from 800 to 890 feet, which makes them very hard to critique, seeing as only 4 or five people in the good ol USA have ever recorded 800' or better in competition.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

kingfish the equipment they have is probably the difference. Most of our better distace casters use UK equipment. But the real crazy thing is they have to cast that way to catch a fish. Rolland Johnson was showing me some of their fishing mags and it is crazy. Also they have casting tournies for weights like 18 grams.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*how so*

I don't see how the equippment is the difference if the best casters are all using the same stuff. I believe the 18 gram distance is about 400', nothing to scarf at for the weight. All Rolland showed me at the SE regional last weekend, was his back side as he kept walking and reeling to his lead.


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

They also throw 175 and 200 gm. And remember, Primo hit 800' long ago in the good old USA, with far less better equipment. We dropped the ball and the Brits picked it up and ran with it. And I am always amazed at the differences between us and the Brits, their style seems to flow and look much better than US casters, but we are working on it.


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

I think if you check you'll find Primo was born in the UK


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

Who cares where he was born and if you do your homework where was the cast made and who manufactured the equipment, but I refuse to get into a pi---ing match after paying your countrymen a compliment.


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

You have taken my words the wrong way, they were not meant to offend.


----------



## idpearl (Feb 22, 2006)

At least we're all friends again.

The reason for sharing the link was not to be a "see how good the Brits are". Who cares where the casters come from. The more information and video footage we have the better. I study as much footage as I can to try and improve. Unfortunatley, where I'm living, I haven't found anyone to cast with, so I need to see the footage to learn off others and then practice on the field. If you watch the clips in slow motion and see the way the rod reacts, the line of the sinker, the angles, speed, plane, rod length, style of cast - there are no two the same. Some use sheer power, because they have the build. Others use the length of the arms and a totally different approach. I don't think I'll ever be able to stay in one style until I've improved my distances and found one that works for me.


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Well said Ian and very true 

Great vid by the way...thanks

Tom.


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

Great video


----------

